# Bekloppte deutsche Filmtitel



## dianelized20 (4 Apr. 2014)

Da ich bei der Arbeit immer mal wieder über die Kunst deutscher Filmverleiher stolpere, hier mal die ersten Beispiele (wenn jemand was auffällt, kann er gerne ergänzen):

Shark Week - 7 Tage 7 Haie rofl3
Goal of the Dead - 11 Zombies müsst ihr sein!


... mehr folgt ziemlich sicher


----------



## moppen (4 Apr. 2014)

a man apart - extreme rage auch ein gutes bsp wie dumm die leute sind
oder taken 1-2 - 96h hours 1-2


----------



## Apus72 (4 Apr. 2014)

Einer meiner aktuellen Favoriten ist

The perks of being a Wallflower - Vielleicht lieber morgen ... aha
hätte ich wohl auch so übersetzt 

Und ALLE Louis de Funes Filme !


----------



## Trasl (5 Apr. 2014)

Ein Titel echt zum fremdschämen: "The Pacifier" wird "Der Babynator"


----------



## MetalFan (7 Apr. 2014)

The Other Woman (2014) ---> Die Schadenfreundinnen kopf99


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Mai 2014)

A case of you -> iLove - gelogged, geliked, geliebt


----------



## Death Row (13 Mai 2014)

Englischer Titel - Deutsche Version:
Hot Fuzz / Hot Fuzz - Zwei abgewichste Profis
Thor 2: The Dark World / Thor 2: The Dark Kingdom


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Mai 2014)

Passed the Door of Darkness -> Serienkiller Massaker


----------



## MetalFan (14 Mai 2014)

Oh je, da haben sich ja wieder ein paar Perlen angesammelt!


----------



## Death Row (14 Mai 2014)

Im DVD-Regal habe ich auch mal eine Trash-Perle gefunden. 
Auf dem Front-Cover stand "Blade Runner 2". Ich konnte auf dem ersten Blick schon sagen, dass das rein gar nichts mit dem Original zu tun hatte! Daher vermute ich mal, dass der deutsche Verleih da seine Finger im Spiel hatte.


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Mai 2014)

This Is Where I Leave You ---> Sieben verdammt lange Tage


----------



## MetalFan (1 Juni 2014)

Couples Retreat --> All Inclusive


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Juni 2014)

Deutscher Titel : Foltezug der geschändeten Frauen OrginalTitel: Hitlers Last Train, Hitlers Lust Train for SS ,Helltain oder Hitlers Special Train


----------



## heyho22 (4 Juni 2014)

Captain America: The Winter Soldier <----orginal
Captain America: The Return of the First Avenger <---- deutsch ....

warum lassen die nicht einfach den orginal Titel....ich verseh es nicht..:angry:


----------



## MetalFan (18 Juni 2014)

Locke --> No Turning Back

Da ist der Originaltitel auch nicht gerade der Bringer!


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Juni 2014)

Originaltitel: Cult ---> Deutsch: Schulmädchen Horror kopf99


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Aug. 2014)

Originaltitel: Premature ---> Deutsch: Der Zufrühkommer


----------



## Death Row (9 Aug. 2014)

*Die Franzosen machen es auch nicht besser* 
http://www.buzzfeed.com/marietelling/26-hilarious-titles-of-hollywood-movies-in-france


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Aug. 2014)

Originaltitel: Goats ---> Deutsch: Zicke Zacke Ziegenkacke  kopf99


----------



## Death Row (2 Sep. 2014)

Original The Amazing Spider-Man 2 -> Deutsch The Amazing Spider-Man 2: _Rise Of Electro_

Was soll das? Man kann zwar behaupten, dass Electro der Hauptschurke des Filmes ist, aber die Story besteht nicht alleine nur aus ihn. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht verraten ohne zu spoilern. Insider dürften aber wissen, dass wenn Harry Osborn auftaucht er später zu ..... wird, was für den Storyverlauf nicht unerheblich ist.


----------



## MetalFan (28 Nov. 2014)

How I Spent My Summer Vacation --> Get the Gringo

Da weiß ich gar nicht was ich dazu sagen soll!


----------



## MetalFan (23 Dez. 2014)

Edge of Darkness --> Auftrag Rache


----------



## Death Row (25 Dez. 2014)

Original: The Long Kiss Goodnight
Deutsch: Tödliche Weihnachten


----------



## MetalFan (29 Dez. 2014)

Jack Ketchum's The Girl Next Door --> Jack Ketchum's Evil


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Nov. 2015)

Ich hab mal wieder einen 

Legend -> Gnome Alone - Gartenzwerg des Grauens :crazy:


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Okt. 2016)

Aus *The Family Fang* wird *Die gesammelten Peinlichkeiten unserer Eltern in der Reihenfolge ihrer Erstaufführung* Hoffentlich passt der aufs DVD-Cover


----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Okt. 2016)

*Ein Klassiker aus den 80ern Original: Earth Girls Are Easy - 

Deutsch:Zebo, der Dritte aus der Sternenmitte * kopf99


----------



## dianelized20 (3 März 2017)

Ich hab mal wieder einen 

Before I Fall (mit Zoey Deutch) -> Wenn Du Stirbst, Zieht Dein Ganzes Leben An Dir Vorbei, Sagen Sie


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 März 2017)

Stripes = Ich glaub, mich knutscht ein Elch! (1981)
Animal House = Ich glaub’, mich tritt ein Pferd (1978)


----------



## MetalFan (1 Okt. 2017)

Ohne Worte... 

Office Christmas Party --> Dirty Office Party


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2017)

Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk -> Die irre Heldentour des Billy Lynn


----------



## hirnknall (2 Okt. 2017)

Ein Zombie hing am Glockenseil wink2


----------

